# clouded paintwork



## ip2_tt (May 1, 2008)

ji


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

if it is cloudy as you put it mate then it sounds to me that its been re painted and its the base coat which is not laying correctly, which would give a cloudy appearance. if it is this then the priblem is underneath the lacquer, so the only way around it would be to re paint again.
have you noticed any signs of it being painted, i.e dirt in paint etc?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Could the cloudyness be present as a result of lots of tiny hairline scratches? Possibly being caused by someone washing the car with something abrasive?


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah i see what your saying mate, like swirls you mean? we need to see pics really hey, if it will show up on pics?

if it is swirls or some sort of defect caused by an abrasive or something then it should be removed or certainly improved a lot by polishing, if it wont improve then its probably under clear coat.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

What are you washing the car with?

You could try claying the paint, this will remove any bonded contaminants.
Then try auto glym super resin polish, this will fill the swirls to a certain degree if they are scratches.
If neither are making any difference at all then it could well be underneath the laquer as matt225tt suggests.

Hope you get it sorted as it can be rather irritating when you notice blemishes in the paint.


----------

